# Consejo para un absoluto neofito en electronica, quiero aprender, por donde comenzar



## luchozarate (Sep 18, 2012)

Quiero aprender electronica, diseñar, comprender, calcular, etc. Por cuales tutoriales o libros commenzar ?

Desde ya, agradezco algún consejo de los que ya han pasado, por la etapa de principiante neofito, y ya conocen mucho mas que yo de electronica,


----------



## chclau (Sep 19, 2012)

Es una pregunta re dificil. Querria ayudarte pero no se por donde empezar, la mayoria de los libros que conozco asumen niveles de matematica y fisica y hasta de electronica basica. En la electronica de hoy hay dos grandes campos bastante distintos, uno es la electronica analogica y otra la digital. Conoces lo que son? Por cual de ellas te gustaria comenzar?


----------



## miguelus (Sep 19, 2012)

Buenos dias luchozarate

La pregunta es de esas que tienen una respuesta pero sabes cual es.

La Electrónica, como dice chaclau, tiene dos campos principales, la Analógica y la Digital.
Dentro de la Analógica podemos diferenciar dos grandes campos, la Baja Frecuencia y La Radio Frecuencia.
Dentro del mundo Digital tenemos, principalmente la Lógica Cableada y la Lógica Programada
Hay momentos que todos estos campos se unen y se necesitan unos a otros.
Primero tienes que valorar tus conocimientos en otros campos... ¿Cómo estás en Matemáticas?
Depende del nivel de conocimientos de esta materia te será más o menos fácil entender lo que vallas aprendiendo.
Empieza por lo básico, cuanto más domines los principios básicos  más fácil será avanzar.
Estudia principios de Electricidad, la ley de Ohm es lo más básico.
Aprende a interpretar esquemas, aunque no entiedas lo que hacen los circuitos, es necesario que te aprenas los símbolos que se utilizan, todo lo demás ira llegando poco a poco.
No dudes en plantear tus dudas, el Foro es un lugar ideal para preguntar. 
Apréndete los componentes básicos... Transistores, Diodos, Resistencias, Condensadores, Bobinas.
Como verás te queda un largo camino por recorrer, tu eres quien decide hasta donde quieres llegar.

Sal U2


----------



## mooskito (Sep 19, 2012)

Yo en lo personal, empeze exactamente en donde estas tu, y te puedo recomendar que busques por la red un manual de electronica básica cekit, tienen muy buena teoria y fundamentación e inclusive tiene proyectos que cualquiera puede desarrollar.

Lastima que no pude conseguir el libro directo del fabricante, pagaria por el.


----------

